
Iran releases video showing drone flight over a U.S. aircraft carrier - ilamont
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/01/29/iran-is-showing-off-this-new-video-to-say-it-flew-a-drone-over-a-u-s-aircraft-carrier/
======
hamburglar
One wonders whether the operators of these drones are trained in the rules of
engagement. It is my understanding, for example, that flying an aircraft
across the bow of a military ship is universally recognized as an act of
aggression in international waters.

